# Model Railroaders



## DJGurkins (Sep 28, 2014)

Are there any Model Railroaders in this forum? I am just getting into it for the model building and something to do with my Grand daughter. I just bought a cheap DCC starter set and will begin a 4x8 layout real soon.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 1, 2014)

I too enjoy railroading period - modeling and the real thing. I do hope you enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## Tim Caldwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello Brother, It's a slippery slope this model railway thing. Before you know it you'll have a loft full of layout.


----------



## okielabrat (Jul 30, 2018)

I also am a model railroader, and like chasing down the real thing to shoot pictures and videos.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 4, 2018)

I will follow this. I want to do this with my son when he is a little older.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## darsehole (Aug 4, 2018)

We were at Supertrains this year, which is Canada’s largest model railroad event. 

You would be AMAZED at the amount of brothers that model railroad. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 5, 2018)

What is easiest scale to get ahold of? Ho?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## okielabrat (Aug 6, 2018)

HO scale has the most equipment available, from track to locomotives to rolling stock, buildings, etc. N scale is second-most. 

I see you're in Texas, and since I don't know how far you are from the Dallas-Ft. Worth Metroplex, I would suggest a visit to the fall train show over in Plano. I don't have the information with me right now, but I could find it & shoot it to you if you like.


----------

